# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фотографии самолетов Cy-17, Cy-20, Cy-22

## Monox

Первые снимки здесь ...

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Fencer

Су-17 б/н 24 красный в качестве памятника на территории Комсомольского-на-Амуре производственного объединения имени Ю.А. Гагарина (бывший авиационный завод № 126),где и выпускались все Су-7,Су-17,Су-20 и Су-22 всех модификаций.Это просто Су-17 или какая-то модификация?Может кто знает его заводской номер?

----------


## PPV

> Су-17 б/н 24 красный в качестве памятника на территории Комсомольского-на-Амуре производственного объединения имени Ю.А. Гагарина ...


Это первый опытный (предсерийный) самолет № 85-01...

----------


## lindr

То есть вот так?

8501	17	№126			01.07.69	СССР	24	Предсерийный Су-17
8502	17	№126			13.08.69	СССР	60	Предсерийный Су-17
8503	17	№126			06.69	СССР	нет	Предсерийный Су-17 стат. Испытания

----------


## Fencer

Вот это предсерийный Су-17 б/н 60 красный (заводской № 8502,серийный № 85-02)?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это первый опытный (предсерийный) самолет № 85-01...


Да, и еще с беспереплетным фонарем!

----------


## Fencer

> Это первый опытный (предсерийный) самолет № 85-01...


А есть у кого фото этого предсерийного Су-17 б/н 24 красный (заводской № 8501,серийный № 85-01) при жизни до установки в качестве памятника?

----------


## Fencer

Первый опытный Су-17 ("Изделие С.2.2.И").

----------


## Fencer

Су-17 все б/н красные:01,04,15,21,53.Если какие-то Су-17 с модификацией,то уточните.

----------


## Fencer

Су-17М б/н 52,62.

----------


## Fencer

Су-17М2 б/н:07,10,16 (16 ВА),28 красный,62 559 апиб 16 ВА (Финстервальде,ГДР,1978 год).

----------


## FLOGGER

Извините, уважаемый  Fencer, но  я на могу понять, зачем выкладывать фото столь низкого качества?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Су-17М2 б/н:07,10,16 (16 ВА),28 красный,62 559 апиб 16 ВА (Финстервальде,ГДР,1978 год).


Не Финстервальде, а Гроссенхайн.

----------


## Fencer

> Извините, уважаемый  Fencer, но  я на могу понять, зачем выкладывать фото столь низкого качества?


Уважаемый FLOGGER,фото редкие.

----------


## FLOGGER

> фото редкие.


Это слишком смелая оценка. А некоторым из них уже больше 30 и 40 лет. На некоторых вообще ничего не разобрать... Вы уж выбирайте как-то.

----------


## Fencer

> Это слишком смелая оценка. А некоторым из них уже больше 30 и 40 лет. На некоторых вообще ничего не разобрать... Вы уж выбирайте как-то.


Учту на будущее.

----------


## Fencer

Фото Су-17М4 б/н 02 синий.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Фото Су-17М4 б/н 02 синий.


Самолёт 274 апиб пускает залпом НУРС С-25.

----------


## Mig

> Фото Су-17М4 б/н 02 синий.


274 апиб. Осталось добавить, что это фото Александра Джуса

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н красные: 08, 09, 42, 68 (ex б/н 22, ex б/н 42) 267-го центра подготовки летчиков-испытателей 929-го государственного летно-испытательного центра (Ахтубинск).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н жёлтые: 81 (заводской № 17532364101, серийный № 64-01), 82 (заводской № 17532362919, серийный № 62-19), 84 (заводской № 17532364508, серийный № 64-08), 87 (заводской № 17532361920, серийный № 61-20), 88 (заводской № 17532365202, серийный № 65-02), 89 (заводской № 17532364510, серийный № 64-10) 20 гапиб 125 адиб 71 иак 16 ВА ЗГВ (ГСВГ).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 22 красный.Тоже, наверное, принадлежал 267-ому центру подготовки летчиков-испытателей 929-го государственного летно-испытательного центра (Ахтубинск).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 40 красный на аэродроме Эмба (Казахстан, 1998 год).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 56 красный (заводской № 17532363002 , серийный № 63-02) на аэродроме Чкаловский. Впоследствии займет место в постоянной экспозиции Центрального музея ВВС (Монино, Московская область).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ б/н 81 18 апиб в Мелитополе (Украинская ССР) во время перегонки из Польши в Азербайджан.

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 82 красный.

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 83 красный (заводской № 17532364509, серийный № 64-09) на 4215-й базе разделки самолетов (Чебеньки, снято 16 августа 2008 года, бывший 20 гапиб 125 адиб 71 иак 16 ВА ЗГВ (ГСВГ)).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 92 красный16 ВА ЗГВ (ГСВГ).

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 19 красный (заводской № 17532363411, серийный № 63-11) в Курганском военном институте ФПС ФСБ России (снято осенью 2006 года). Впоследствии стал экспонатом Курганского авиамузея (Музей аэропорта Курган, аэропорт Курган).

----------


## Fencer

Су-22УМ3К б/н 802 красный (заводской № 17532370302, серийный № 70-02) на аэр. Дзёмги (Комсомольское-на-Амуре авиационное производственное объединение им. Ю.А. Гагарина).Используется для тренировки летчиков-испытателей, а также для отработки РЛС и систем вооружения истребителей семейства Су-27.

----------


## Кацперский

> Су-17УМ3 б/н 81 в Мелитополе (Украинская ССР) во время перегонки из Польши в Азербайджан.


Самолёты 18 апиб из Шпротавы. А на фото спарка УМ, а не УМ3, с низким килем.

----------


## nikitayak

> Самолёты 18 апиб из Шпротавы. А на фото спарка УМ, а не УМ3, с низким килем.


Подскажите, в 18 апиб номера были желтые или синие?

----------


## Кацперский

Номера были голубого цвета.

----------


## lindr

Довольно редкий снимок Су-22У ВВС Ливии

----------


## Кацперский

Не похож на Су-17/-20/-22

----------


## lindr

Тьфу перепутал   :Rolleyes:  это Галеб вроде, смутили кабины, плюс многие детали отсутствуют.

----------


## Кацперский

Да будет он в нашей коллекции фото действительно как редкий снимок  :Tongue:

----------


## lindr

Наткнулся на этим Hi-res фото Афганского Су-22М4, брошенного довольно давно, немного удивили тех надписи одновременно на русском и английском.

Broke Sukhoi Su-22M4 - a set on Flickr

----------


## CRC

Вы можете видеть окружающий мир по ГСН ракеты H-29T  ,на  экране телевизорa ИТ-23М    и многое другое советских самолетов

MFG-28 Waffenarsenal - YouTube

----------


## piotr22

Гуашь 41x32cm. Случайное сбить Су-22M4K учебный полигон Устка. Польша / 2003. Подробнее ... Katapultowanie z Su-22M4 - Blog Sztuka i technika - Arteast. Sztuka i technika.

----------


## Евгений

> Су-17УМ3 б/н 56 красный (заводской № 17532363002 , серийный № 63-02) на аэродроме Чкаловский. Впоследствии займет место в постоянной экспозиции Центрального музея ВВС (Монино, Московская область).


 Планировалась передача самолета в полном комплекте! однако По просьбе директора Чмонинского музея Самолет был полностью выпоторошен. Двигатель и агрегаты сдали в цветмет, самолет получил серьезные повреждения при переноске Ми-26. Единственное что оставили , это приборные доски, но из-за криво поставленных фонарей кабина постоянно набирает воду..... так что сгниет весьма скоро.....

----------


## Евгений

Су-17м5

----------


## Avia M

Фото из Сети.

----------


## Fencer

> Фото из Сети.


Су-20 б/н 56 красный с белой окантовкой (бывший б/н 98+62,заводской № 72410) находится в качестве памятника в Leeuwarden (Нидерланды).

----------


## F378

Из журнала АЭРОПЛАН 1994 г.

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М3 из 43 омшап (омшаэ)  :

----------


## KAV

> Су-17М3 из 43 омшап (омшаэ)  :


Спасибо! Родные монгольские машины.... я так думаю...

----------


## F378

> Из журнала АЭРОПЛАН 1994 г.


а эти наверное сняты на АРЗ в Барановичах

----------


## borchet

Спарка 302 апиб

----------


## KAV

Боря, Даешь еще фото !!!! Я думаю они у тебя есть...
И Спасибо большущее...

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М3 №01(1987г) и №02 из 136 апиб  :

----------


## Йиржи

Коллега ПСП это великолепные фота! Фамилия летчика случайно не известна?

----------


## ПСП

Йиржи, лётчик на двух снимках (борт №01) Сергей Иванов.

----------


## Йиржи

Ого!!! Не ожидал. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## borchet

Спарки Су-17ум3

----------


## KAV

> Спарки Су-17ум3


Спасибо, Боря. А фото боевых? Ведь есть же у тебя.... наверное...

----------


## CRC

s/n 29411

 s/n 37713

----------


## Galcom

Привет

Венгерский Су-22М3

----------


## CRC

s/n 27308

----------


## CRC

s/n 28103

----------


## Intruder

Су-17М2 НТИИМ аэр Сокол

----------


## Intruder

Су-17М2  Чья эмблема?

----------


## Fencer

> Су-17М2 НТИИМ аэр Сокол


Заводской № 10305

----------


## ПСП

Попалось

----------


## CRC

17532366308 in new grey camouflage  Twoje forum lotnictwa lotnictwo.net.pl - Sukhoi Su-22UM3K - 308 - 17532366308 - Poland: Swidwin ( EPSN) - Łukasz Brzóska (AviationPictures.pl)

----------


## CRC

Su-22M4 s/n 28309  Twoje forum lotnictwa lotnictwo.net.pl - Sukhoi Su-22M4 - 8309 - 28309 - Poland: Swidwin ( EPSN) - Łukasz Brzóska (AviationPictures.pl)

----------


## Fencer

В Омске сооружают памятник Су-17 - Planespotting Time

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Иранские Су-22 (бывшие иракские машины):

----------


## Avia M

1994. Темплин. Фотография радует... http://russianplanes.net/images/to164000/163271.jpg

----------


## OKA

"Судя по номеру 15-2472 из той же первой партии отремонтированных бывших иракских машин, что поступили на вооружение Аэрокосмических сил КСИР...



Насколько знаю в Иран из Ирака перелетело в 1991 г. 40 Су-22 и 4 Су-20.. "

Су-22М4 АКС КСИР Ирана - Юрий Лямин

Отремонтированные Су-22 поступили на вооружение КСИР - Юрий Лямин

Сирийский 

https://twitter.com/syrianmilitary

Там ещё фотки Ка-31 б\н 231 размещены, но не факт , что из Сирии.

----------


## OKA

Су-22, + УМ Ливия база al-Watiya :

     




Заметка и фото :

AeroHisto - Aviation History: Libyan National Army Air Force added a second 'Fitter' in its fleet

----------


## OKA

Первый полёт "нового" Су-22. Часть 2

----------


## KURYER

Азербайджанская ССР, 1979 г.

----------


## Fencer

"Комсомольск-н-А. Группа ВП ЛИС. 1989 г. ?" (источник https://ok.ru/igormi6.minaychenkov/a...4/772022907628).

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/FwGiwK/posts/1745959205421587

----------


## AndyK

Переяславка

----------


## Fencer

Переяславка-2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBLECHwAhOY

----------


## Fencer

Источник Су-17М3 - истребитель-бомбардировщик

----------


## Djoker

3612 (cn 37612) Sukhoi Su-22M4 Fitter-K Photo by W.A.Kazior | AIRFIGHTERS.COM

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik

----------


## OKA

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...us-led-attack/

Возвращаются на базы))

----------


## FLOGGER

А скажите мне, что это понавешено на этом самолете? Перед ПНШ, под левым крылом и под самолетом? Если я правильно понял, то там есть центральный пилон (может, я и ошибаюсь) и на нем что-то тоже подвешено. Перед нишей ПНШ я думаю, это кинокамера. А под левой НЧК и под фюзеляжем что?

----------


## PPV

> А скажите мне, что это понавешено на этом самолете? Перед ПНШ, под левым крылом и под самолетом? Если я правильно понял, то там есть центральный пилон (может, я и ошибаюсь) и на нем что-то тоже подвешено. Перед нишей ПНШ я думаю, это кинокамера. А под левой НЧК и под фюзеляжем что?


Валера, это Су-17М N 63-05, который использовался для испытаний по программе Су-17МКГ, т.е. Су-17М с "квантовым генератором". Перед ПОШ - обтекатель кинокамеры, на левом пилоне - также нештатный контейнер с кинокамерой. Под фюзеляжем справа - подвеска т.н. "Прожектора", т.е того самого "квантового генератора", он назывался "Изд. 14С". Под фюзеляжем слева -Х-29Л на АКУ-58.
Это фото - из годового отчёта нашего ОКБ за 1974 год, сбоку слева видна надпись с грифом и т.п. ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо большое! Про Х-29 я просто писать не стал, это очевидно, это понятно. Что там 2 кинокамеры я бы, конечно, не допер. Еще смутило, что мне казалось, что подвеска ("Прожектор") на центральном пилоне, чего на Су-17, НЯЗ, не бывает. А это, значит, правый подфюзеляжный. Спасибо!

----------


## OKA

" 25 июля 2018 года на 7-й тактической истребительной авиабазе в Ширазе в присутствии командира КСИР Ирана Мохаммада-Али Джаафари и командующего ВВС ИРИ Амира-Али Хаджизаде прошла церемония передачи аэрокосмическим силам Корпуса Стражей Исламской Революции Ирана 10 модернизированных истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22. Командующий ВВС ИРИ бригадный генерал Хаджизаде отметил, что хотя самолеты произведены 28 лет назад, но модернизация военной техники производилась силами местных специалистов с применением передовых национальных разработок. Проведены работы по модернизации управляемого оружия и его носителей. Также генерал Хаджизаде сообщил о том, что в ближайшее время истребители-бомбардировщики Су-22 будут вооружены крылатой ракетой "воздух-земля" дальностью 1500 км.
В 2013 году ВВС Ирана приняло решение о восстановлении и модернизации всех имеющихся самолетов Су-22. Об этом стало известно из  журнала Combat Aircraft Monthly, в котором  вышла статья о бывших иракских Су-22 перелетевших в 1991 г. в Иран и впоследствии включенных в состав ВВС Ирана. В последние годы было принято окончательное решение по восстановлению и модернизации всего имеющегося парка Су-22М3К и Су-22УБ ВВС Ирана. Согласно контракта ВВС Ирана с "Парс Авиэйшн Сервисис" восстановление  в общей сложности 25 Су-22 должно быть закончено до 2020 года "






https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1251295.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото подписано как «самолёт-носитель Су-17М2 с ракетой Х-28». Музей крылатых ракет в Дубне.

https://missiles2go.ru/2017/10/21/mu...ykh-raket_doc/

----------


## FLOGGER

Насколько я соображаю, это М2.

----------


## PPV

Да, это Су-17М2 N 05-01, борт 28 выпуска 1975 года.
С 1976 по 1985 эксплуатировался в в/ч 15650 для испытаний по различным программам...

----------


## OKA

" Выставка достижений вооружений и военной техники ВС Ирана "

       

Познавательные фото различной техники :

Выставка достижений вооружений и военной техники ВС Ирана - Pars Today

----------


## ПСП

Су-17УМ3 №15 (сн* 17532365613*) в а/п Кольцово, 11.08.2002г. Прилетел сам из БХАТ Чебеньки и туда же убыл. Скан с фото.
                 
В БХАТ Чебеньки в 2008 году  :  

Сейчас он в Омской области : http://omskregion.info/news/54088-v_...go_lagerya_us/

----------


## OKA

" Истребители-бомбардировщики Су-22М4К 21-й тактической авиационной базы ВВС Польши  (г. Свидвин) 17 сентября 2020 года. 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2061985.html

----------


## CRC

S/N 29102     S/N 27308

----------


## CRC

Взлет

----------


## Fencer

Су-17М2 б/н 67 https://karopka.ru/community/user/17821/?MODEL=582589

----------


## Avia M

1990 июль...

----------


## ПСП

> Су-17УМ3 №15 (сн* 17532365613*) в а/п Кольцово, 11.08.2002г. Прилетел сам из БХАТ Чебеньки и туда же убыл. Скан с фото.
> Вложение 90967 Вложение 90968 Вложение 90970 Вложение 90969 Вложение 90971 Вложение 90972 Вложение 90973 Вложение 90974 Вложение 90975 Вложение 90976 Вложение 90977 Вложение 90978 Вложение 90982 Вложение 90983 Вложение 90979 Вложение 90980 Вложение 90984 Вложение 90981
> В БХАТ Чебеньки в 2008 году  : Вложение 90985 Вложение 90986
> 
> Сейчас он в Омской области : В Омской области на территории детского лагеря установят истребитель Су-17


Добавил сканы с плёнки :
       

Другие кадры с плёнки на замену сканов с фото, но не всех:

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошие снимки.
P.S. Чем пленку сканите?

----------


## ПСП

> Хорошие снимки.
> P.S. Чем пленку сканите?


Сканер EPSON

----------


## FLOGGER

А полностью название? Пленку надо резать?

----------


## ПСП

> А полностью название? Пленку надо резать?


Старенький EPSON 2480 PHOTO. Плёнку резать надо (куски по шесть кадров).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Плёнку резать надо (куски по шесть кадров).


Вот это меня и не устраивает.

----------


## GK21

> Вот это меня и не устраивает.


       А на моём стареньком сканере этой же модели рамка позволяла протягивать плёнку, выводя рулон за пределы сканера. К большому сожалению  на последующих моделях, в которых рамку зачем-то заменили на прижимную, эта возможность отсутствует)).

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/album-3534453_283257544

----------


## Fencer

Источник Пышкин Олег

----------


## Fencer

Александр Фёдоров (аэродром Баграм, 30 сентября 1988 года http://www.bvvaul.ru/photos/vip_1977/

----------


## PECHKIN

04 был и у нас!

----------


## Саныч 62

> 04 был и у нас!


 Но М3  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AndyK

> Но М3


Я бы даже сказал М3Р  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://pv-afghan.ucoz.ru/dir/5

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d137.0827883

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

Су-22УМ3К б/н 802 на МВТФ «Армия-2022» на аэродроме Дзёмги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 20 августа 2022 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-22УМ3К б/н 802 на МВТФ «Армия-2022» на аэродроме Дзёмги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 20 августа 2022 года.


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

https://rvvaiu.ru/home/photoalbum/33



> и еще на аэродроме в Кокайтах 1984 г.

----------


## Intruder

http://forums.airforce.ru/users/2587...ms63-36814.jpg

Су-17М2 1996 год аэр Салка
Су-17м2 ЛИИБ.JPG

----------

